# Life



## brh206 (Jul 31, 2002)

i have only been diagnosed via symptoms, I guess because I am 33 it was a safe bet. Anyway I don't have major IBS like some, mainly I have wind,loose stools or thin or D, bloating, burping and the most annoying abdominal ache that is there a lot although it has eased off since i stopped eating brown bread. Anyway I started getting thin stools , more ache and have taken the plunge and asked to be diagnosed officially.I was living in denial that a) I have IBS or







it could be something worse. I have had the prostrate test, not nice but clear. I have had blood taken and stool sample. Waiting on results, I will then have to go for a barium enema etc. I am scared and worried that I have something serious. Although from being on the site I know that worry is normal too and I am not going mad. I am going to pray that I only have IBS if that doesn't sound awful but just wanted to say thanks to the site as some days I would never get through without you all.Thanksbruce


----------

